# I want to hire a violin/viola/cello player



## ErinD

Does anyone know of a site where I can go to hire one? I have a solo string composition that I want to hear played on a real instrument. Or if anyone here is interested, let me know. I will pay for $30 for a "sight reading" quality recording of it, and a lot more for a studied & polished version.


----------



## Avieasolia

I play violin- I unfortunately don't have any super high tech recording equipment but if you sent the score I would take a look & see what I can do!


----------



## Pugg

Avieasolia said:


> I play violin- I unfortunately don't have any super high tech recording equipment but if you sent the score I would take a look & see what I can do!


Nice of you to offer but...did you see the date question was asked?


----------



## Avieasolia

Lol thanks  that was a while ago


----------

